# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αίμα στις κουτσουλιές

## Cristina

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα πήρα ένα ζευγάρι long tail. Απο τότε είδα ότι οι κουτσουλιές ενός από τους δύο ήταν λίγο καφετί - ροζ. Σήμερα που άλλαξα το χαρτί είδα ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο με αίμα. Έβαλα διαχωριστικό μεταξύ τους και είναι από το αρσενικό. Δεν έβαλα ακόμη φωτογραφία γιατί το προηγούμενο χαρτί είχε και τσόφλια απο τα σπόρια και δεν φαινόταν ξεκάθαρα. Σε λίγη ώρα θα βάλω με τις φρέσκες κουτσουλιές. 
Είναι ζωηρά και τα δύο, τρώνε, κελαηδάει ο αρσενικός.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Κριστινα. 

Γραψε μας αναλυτικα και τι διατροφη τους κανεις.

Την κοιλια του θα χρειαστει να την βγαλεις πιο καθαρη photo. π.χ οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω. 



Ανοιξε και το στομα του και κοιταξε μεσα μην εχει τιποτα λευκα στιγματα.

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα, Δημήτρη! Απο τροφή περνούν τσαμπί ( millet), από σποράκια versele- laga tropical finches Prestige. Σουπιοκοκαλο, άμμο με όστρακα. Τους έβαλα πριν 2 μέρες και βιολογικό μαρούλι, αλλά δεν το ακούμπησαν .
Το λάθος μου ήταν που έβαλα στο πάτο του κλουβιού εφημερίδα  απο την πρώτη μέρα και δεν ήμουν σίγουρη για τις κουτσουλιές. Είχαν και τα δύο τους κουτσουλιές κολλημένες στα πόδια ( τα καθάρισα πριν να τα ελευθερώσω την πρώτη μέρα στο κλουβί) και ο αρσενικός είχε κολλημένο στην βάση της ουράς του ένα φτερό, κολλημένο με μια κουτσουλιά που είχε κοκκινο . Φαντάζομαι πως κάτι έφερε από το κλουβί που το είχαν στο πετ σοπ. 
Το στόμα είναι νορμάλ, δεν είδα κάτι περίεργο. Τίποτα λευκό.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0
Πήγα και πήρα baycox 2,5%, σκεπτόμενη τα κοκκιδιωση.  Το πουλί δεν δείχνει να έχει κάτι, εάν δεν ήταν οι κουτσουλιές έτσι δεν θα είχα καταλάβει κάτι.

----------


## jk21

αν το μιγμα σου δεν περιεχει κοκκινα μπισκοτακια ,εχεις θεμα .Ενα εντερακι δειχνει ετσι κι αλλιως ερεθισμενο 

δωσε baycox  0.2 ml στα 100 νερου αλλα αν δεν το εχεις ανοιξει θα προτιμουσα esb3  2 gr  στο λιτρο ή στην μυτη του κουταλιου στην 100αρα ποτιστρα 

για 5 μερες κενο 3 και μετα επαναληψη αλλες 5  .το πουλι δειχνει κινητικο οπως το αλλο; εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα; αυξημενη διαθεση για φαγητο;

----------


## lagreco69

Ισως' ο ενοχος να βρισκεται στην Versele-Laga Prestige Tropical Finches.




Εχεις καποια τροφη , χωρις αυτα τα μπισκοτακια να δωσεις ? 

Εαν ναι. δωσε αποκλειστικα για 2 ημερες. το εχω δει ξανα αυτο το κοκκινο σε κουτσουλιες και ελπιζω να εχω δικιο.

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι δεν εχει αλλα συμπτωματα ,τοτε ειναι πιθανο να φταιει αυτο και θα μουν σιγουρος αν δεν εβλεπα και το εντερακι

----------


## Cristina

> Καλησπέρα, Δημήτρη! Απο τροφή περνούν τσαμπί ( millet), από σποράκια versele- laga tropical finches Prestige. Σουπιοκοκαλο, άμμο με όστρακα. Τους έβαλα πριν 2 μέρες και βιολογικό μαρούλι, αλλά δεν το ακούμπησαν .
> Το λάθος μου ήταν που έβαλα στο πάτο του κλουβιού εφημερίδα  απο την πρώτη μέρα και δεν ήμουν σίγουρη για τις κουτσουλιές. Είχαν και τα δύο τους κουτσουλιές κολλημένες στα πόδια ( τα καθάρισα πριν να τα ελευθερώσω την πρώτη μέρα στο κλουβί) και ο αρσενικός είχε κολλημένο στην βάση της ουράς του ένα φτερό, κολλημένο με μια κουτσουλιά που είχε κοκκινο . Φαντάζομαι πως κάτι έφερε από το κλουβί που το είχαν στο πετ σοπ. 
> Το στόμα είναι νορμάλ, δεν είδα κάτι περίεργο. Τίποτα λευκό.
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0
> Πήγα και πήρα baycox 2,5%, σκεπτόμενη τα κοκκιδιωση.  Το πουλί δεν δείχνει να έχει κάτι, εάν δεν ήταν οι κουτσουλιές έτσι δεν θα είχα καταλάβει κάτι.





> Ισως' ο ενοχος να βρισκεται στην Versele-Laga Prestige Tropical Finches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εχεις καποια τροφη , χωρις αυτα τα μπισκοτακια να δωσεις ? 
> 
> Εαν ναι. δωσε αποκλειστικα για 2 ημερες. το εχω δει ξανα αυτο το κοκκινο σε κουτσουλιες και ελπιζω να εχω δικιο.


Δεν έχει προϊόντα ζύμης η τροφή. Μόνο σποράκια.

----------


## Cristina

> αν το μιγμα σου δεν περιεχει κοκκινα μπισκοτακια ,εχεις θεμα .Ενα εντερακι δειχνει ετσι κι αλλιως ερεθισμενο 
> 
> δωσε baycox  0.2 ml στα 100 νερου αλλα αν δεν το εχεις ανοιξει θα προτιμουσα esb3  2 gr  στο λιτρο ή στην μυτη του κουταλιου στην 100αρα ποτιστρα 
> 
> για 5 μερες κενο 3 και μετα επαναληψη αλλες 5  .το πουλι δειχνει κινητικο οπως το αλλο; εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα; αυξημενη διαθεση για φαγητο;


Κύριε Δημήτρη, η τροφή έχει μόνο σποράκια. Και έχω στο σπίτι μόνο baycox που αγόρασα σήμερα.  Το πουλί είναι ζωηρό, κελαηδάει κιόλας. Σήμερα το πρωί που άλλαξα το χαρτί απο κάτω ( η εφημερίδα) είδα τις πρωινές κουτσουλιές που κάνανε( την πρώτη που είναι πολύ μεγάλη). Η μια ήταν  φυσιολογική και η άλλη ήταν πολύ κοκκινη, ένα κοκκινο σκούρο.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0

Προληπτικά να δώσω και στο θηλυκό; ή να περιμένω να δω πως πάει και αν χρειαστεί δίνω;

----------


## Cristina

Αυτή εδώ είναι η τροφή.



Εδώ ο ασθενής:



Και εδώ τα "πέτρινα χρόνια":



Τους έβαλα πριν λίγο ρίγανη, αλλά δεν βλέπω να παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## jk21

ειδα τη φωτο σε πισι μεγενθυμενη ... εχει σιγουρα θεμα 



να δουμε και τη θηλυκια 

αν δεν μπορεις πια να το αλλαξεις  ,ξεκινα αμεσα baycox καλυτερα  0.25 ml στα 100 νερου  . Ευχομαι να ειναι μονο κοκκιδια .Απο δευτερα αναλογως πως θα παει θα δουμε . ισως του δωσεις παραλληλα augmentin που εχεις για το αλλο πουλι αλλα σε καταλληλη δοσολογια

----------


## Cristina

Αυτή είναι η θηλυκιά:

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0

----------


## Cristina

Η κοιλιά της δεν είναι φουσκωμένη όπως στο αρσενικό. Με τις λίγες γνώσεις που κατέχω, θα έλεγα όχι. Δεν έχω και έμπειρο μάτι...
Το αρσενικό όμως τσιμπάει πολύ την ουρά του, τόσο που την έχει ματώσει. Έχει βγάλει ένα από τα μεγάλα φτερά. Το έπιασα και το καθάρισα με χλιαρό νερό και οξυγενε. Συνεχίζει και την πειράζει. Είναι στρεσαρισμένο ή το ενόχλησε που το καθάρισα έγω πριν ώρες απο την κουτσουλιά που είχε κολλημένη;

----------


## jk21

το εχει και αυτη το θεματακι της σε εναρξη πιο ηπιο αλλα εμφανιζει και λιγο συκωτι



δωσε και στα δυο φαρμακο

----------


## Cristina

Έχω  βάλει και στο θηλυκό φάρμακο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και στους δυο Δημήτρηδες,lagreco69 και jk21, για τις χρησιμότατες πληροφορίες.
Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμεροι για την πορεία των πουλιών. Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Cristina

Καλημέρα! Έβγαλα φωτογραφία σημερινή απο το αρσενικό:




Δεν είναι ζωηρό. Έπεσε το πρωί απο το ξυλάκι, φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία και ένα μώλωπα στο στήθος. Είχε αιμορραγία στην βάση της ουράς που πότισε τόσο που η ουρά και το φτερό το αριστερό ήταν κολλημένες με αίμα. Το καθάρισα με χλιαρό νερό και οξυγενε. Φαντάζομαι πως χρειάζεται και αντιβίωση. Έχω vibramicyn, augmentin, και αλλα 2 από πετ σοπ.
Αυτή την στιγμή κάθεται κάτω στην γωνία.
Του έδωσα λίγη αλμορα. Τι άλλο να δώσω;

Βάζω και μια φωτογραφία απο την ουρά του: 




Αυτή την στιγμή κάθεται κάτω, δεν αντιδρά και δεν με φοβάται...

----------


## jk21

γραψε μου ποια αλλα εχεις απο πετ σοπ .Σου στελνω παραλληλα με πμ δοσολογια συνδιασμου ΒΑΥCOX , AUGMENTIN για το στομα  και θα δωσεις μετα και μια σταγονα στο στομα  konakion βιτ Κ αιμοστατικη που θα πας αμεσα να παρεις απο διημερευον φαρμακειο .Μονο μια που θα τραβηξεις απο τη συσκευασια με συρριγκα .Σχεδον 0.06 ml ποσοτητα

Παραλληλα θα σου δωσω και διαλυση για ποτιστρα για το θηλυκο .Να τα ξεχωρισεις αμεσα

----------


## jk21

σου εστειλα πμ με τα φαρμακα 

παρε και δωσε και μια σταγονα konakion  απο φαρμακειο το συντομοτερο

----------


## Cristina

Το χάσαμε το πουλάκι.....

----------


## kostas karderines

Κρίμα....

----------


## jk21

Εμεις τα ειπαμε .Κριμα ... κανε οπως ειπαμε για το αλλο .Πιστευω ειναι ειτε μικροβιο που χτυπα πολυ γρηγορα  ειτε ατοξοπλασμα αλλα μαλλον το πρωτο

----------


## Cristina

Ναι κύριε Δημήτρη! Βρήκα βιτ κ απο νοσοκομείο!!! Πάω να πάρω!!! Η γενταμυκινη για τους ανθρώπους δεν κάνει;

----------


## jk21

απο νοσοκομειο κονακιον ¨η καποια αλλη ; πρεπει να ξερουμε τα mg ανα ml 

η γενταμυκινη σε ανθρωπινο δεν κυκλοφορα σε ποσιμη μορφη , μονο ενεσιμη

----------


## Cristina

Βρήκα στο νοσοκομείο το κονακιον ΜΜ της roche, 10mg/1μλ.
Όντως η γενταμυκινη που πήρα από το νοσοκομείο είναι σε ενέσιμη μορφή.

----------


## jk21

το konakion σου κανει (αν και αυτο στην ουσια ενεσιμο ειναι αλλα επειδη ειναι μονο μια βιταμινη δεν εχεις θεμα απλα ειναι δυσκολο στη διαλυση γιατι ειναι λαδακι )

η γενταμυκινη δεν κανει ,μονο ταμπερνιλ

----------


## Cristina

Έβαλα καινούριο νερό με baycox και γενταμυκινη ( χάρη στον Κώστα) . Την είχα βγάλει απο την ζευγαρωστρα απο νωρίς και την είχα σε ένα πιο μικρό. Το καθάρισα με betadine, το έπλυνα και την ξαναέβαλα μέσα. Είναι πολύ ζωηρουλα,μην την ματιάσω, τρώει, πίνει νερό. Έβγαλα φωτογραφία απο τις κουτσουλιές της , τις σημερινές:



Φωνάζει η καημένη και ψάχνει το αρσενικό... ::   Έμεινε και αυτή χήρα...Που να βρω πάλι αρσενικό... Δεν θέλω να πάρω ξανά από πετ σοπ...

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα!
Η θηλυκιά σήμερα εξακολουθεί και είναι ζωηρή. Αυτή είναι η φωτογραφία με την  πρώτη κουτσουλιά: 


Οι επόμενες:


Και η κοιλιά:



Στην πρώτη κουτσουλιά είδα λίγο., προς αριστερά, καφετί - κοκκινωπό.

----------


## Cristina

Προς τα κάτω,λίγο αριστερά.

----------


## jk21

δεν με ανησυχει η κουτσουλια και δεν βλεπω επεκταση εκεινου που ειχα δειξει .Ειτε δεν ειναι σημαντικο ,ειτε τα φαρμακα δεν το αφησαν να επεκταθει



σε αυτη τη φαση δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανησυχεις

----------


## Cristina

Αχ!!! Ευτυχώς!!! Είχα μια ανησυχία σήμερα!!!
Να δώσει ο Θεός να γίνει καλά, να της βρω και ταίρι... Την λυπάμαι που φωνάζει την ημέρα και της σφυρίζω και εγω ( σαν απάντηση) και απαντάει και αυτή! 
Συνεχίζω και αύριο έτσι, με τα ίδια φάρμακα φαντάζομαι.

----------


## jk21

η αρχικη 





η σημερινη 




εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχουν λιγοτερο αναγλυφα μερη στην κοιλιτσα της πια

----------


## Cristina

Και αυτό είναι καλό; Πως πρέπει να είναι κανονικά; Με λιγότερο κοκκινο και πιο κιτρινο ; κάπου στην κοιλιά εκεί φαίνεται κανονικά και το συκώτι...Συγνώμη που κάνω χαζές ερωτήσεις.

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι καλο !  το συκωτακι σου ειχα πει εξαρχης οτι υπαρχει αλλα δεν μεγαλωνει .Μπορει να εγινε τωρα ,μπορει και να υπηρχε απο παλια  

καλα κανεις και ρωτας !

----------


## Cristina

Και σήμερα το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά. Οι κουτσουλιές ίδιες. Σήμερα ήταν η τρίτη μέρα με θεραπεία.
 Πάμε για 5 μέρες θεραπεία όπως μου είπατε, κύριε Δημήτρη; Να βγάλω φωτογραφίες αύριο απο τη κοιλίτσα της και κουτσουλιές;

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν αλλαξει κατι ,σταματας στις 6 συμπληρωμενες

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα συμπληρώνει 6μερες θεραπείας με gentamicina και κονανιον και 7 με baycox. Το πουλί είναι ζωηρό, κουτσουλιές κανονικές . Να δώσω προβιοτικα ή βιταμίνες στην συνέχεια;
Θα βγάλω και φωτογραφία με την κοιλίτσα της σε λίγο.
Παντός, που το έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο, αυτή η ράτσα., longtailed grassfinch, είναι πιο επιρρεπείς στα κοκκιδια και ακαρεα. Βλέπω να αναφέρουν και στο εξωτερικό το baycox στην θεραπεία τους. Τώρα, ο Θεός ξέρει ακριβός τι είχε...

Κύριε Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ και πάλι που μου σώσατε την Ηλέκτρα!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειχε κατι το πουλακι ,αν και κατι φαινοτανε .Να σαι καλα ... τα εχουμε πει απο κοντα και ξερεις πιο ειναι το πραγματικο ευχαριστω για μενα και δεν ειναι σε μενα αλλα προς το φορουμ ! Αυτο που παμπολλοι εχουν εγκαταλειψει ....

----------


## Cristina

Η κοιλιά δεν είναι φουσκωμένη καθόλου, θα φαινόταν αν είχα βγάλει φωτο προφίλ .
Έβαλα και τις δύο φωτογραφίες, άσχετα αν εμένα μου φαίνονται ίδιες, μήπως το έμπειρο σας μάτι σας, κύριε Δημήτρη.

Ναι, κύριε Δημήτρη! Κάνουν την δουλειά τους και μετά...

----------


## jk21

Τωρα με κανεις και ανησυχω λιγο .... στην πρωτη φωτο υπαρχει εντερο ερεθισμενο .... στην δευτερη οχι ... μονο αν καποιος εχει δει την πρωτη φωτο ,βλεπει οτι ισως κατι να φαινεται και στη δευτερη 

συνεχιζεις σιγουρα μεχρι 9η μερα και το ενα και το αλλο φαρμακο και μετα βιταμινες κλπ

----------


## Cristina

Και την βιτ Κ , φαντάζομαι...

Και εμένα διαφορετικές μου φαινόταν. Και είναι μια μετά την άλλη...
Το έντερο το ερεθισμένο είναι αριστερά αυτό που βλέπω, ένα κοκκινο πιο ανοιχτό; Ή αυτό που είναι στην μέση;

----------


## jk21

αυτο που ξεκινα πανω αριστερα και παει προς τα κατω δεξια 

δεν χρειαζεται προς το παρον βιτ Κ

----------


## Cristina

Κατάλαβα.. Το είδα .  Αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, που στην δεύτερη δεν φαίνεται.  ...ευτυχώς που έβαλα και τις δύο !
Συνεχίζουμε άλλες 3 μέρες.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα αυριο καποια στιγμουλα ,να δουμε ξανα φωτο

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα!
Προσπάθησα να βάλω και προφίλ, να φαίνεται πως δεν είναι φουσκωμένη η κοιλίτσα.
Στην τελευταία που έχω κυκλώσει με το πράσινο είναι το συκωτάκι της; Επίσης δεξιά και αντίστοιχα αριστερά σήμερα ( που κυκλωσα με το γαλάζιο) μάλλον τα κοκαλάκια του ισχίου, διαφανή.

----------


## jk21

οκ δεν υπαρχει σοβαρη διογκωση ,απλα αχνοφαινεται ενα εντερακι απο τη μεση πανω στο θωρακα στο κεντρο ,που κατεβαινει χαμηλα για αυτο δινεις τα φαρμακα οπως ειπαμε και μετα βιταμινες 

ναι ειναι η βαση των ποδιων και το αλλο η περιοχη του συκωτιου , που ομως δεν εμφανιζει καμμια διογκωση

----------


## Cristina

Εντάξει, κύριε Δημήτρη! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, χτες ήταν η τελευταία μέρα με θεραπεία. 
Να την ξαναβγάλω φωτογραφία ή απλώς να την παρακολουθήσω;

----------


## jk21

να την δουμε μια φορα ακομα και μετα παρακολουθηση καθε 5 μερες για καναδυο εβδομαδες

----------


## Cristina

η κοιλια δεν είναι φουσκωμένη, αριστερά είχε πιο πολύ κίτρινο από άλλες φορες.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## Cristina

Πολύ ωραία!!

----------


## Cristina

παλι τα ιδια με αλλα πουλια της ιδιας ρατσας, longtailed grassfinch. δεν είναι από τον ιδιο μαγαζατορα. Τα πουλια τα εχουμε 4 μερες, δεν ειχαν μεχρι σημερα κανενα σημαδι , κανονικες κουτσουλιες, ζωηρα είναι...κοιταξα μεχρι και τις κοιλιες τους χτες, να προλάβω αν είναι κατι. και οι κοιλιες κανονικες ηταν και ετσι δεν αγχώθηκα καθουλου μεχρι σημερα το πρωι....
εβαλα φαρμακα ηδη. Σε 100 μλ νερο εχω βαλει 10 σταγονες gentamicina , 6 σταγονες κονακιον  και 0,3 μλ baycox. 
Δεν ξερω ποσο καλα εκανα που εβαλα 0,3 αντι για 0,25 μλ baycox, θημαμαι, κυριε Δημητρη, ότι στην αρχη και στα αλλα είχαμε δωσει 0,3  και μετα 0,25...

----------


## Cristina

οι κουτσουλιες που κανουν τωρα δεν εχουν αιμα, είναι λιγο πορτοκαλι... μονο οι πρωινες ηταν με αιμα.
από τροφη δεν εχουν που να παρουν κοκκινο, εχουν μονο σχετα σπορακια, χωρις χρωματιστα μπισκοτάκια . 
τι να πω ...μαλλον η ρατσα αυτή είναι πιο ευαίσθητα στο μικροβιο αυτό..

----------


## jk21

καλα εκανες .Δεν εχεις προβλημα με την πιο πυκνη δοση .απλα θα πιουνε λιγοτερο αν τους ενοχλει στη γευση και θα παρουν οσο πρεπει .Ειναι ιδιομορφια της τολτραζουριλης σε πυκνες δοσεις .Το χειμωνα ετσι κι αλλιως καπου τοσο ειναι 


τι αλλο εδωσες να φανε; σιγουρα δεν υπηρχαν μπισκοτακια;κοιτα στην τροφη μην εχει τιποτα διασπαρτα . καποιο φρουτο;

----------


## Cristina

Τίποτα δεν έδωσα εκτός απο τα σποράκια και τσαμπί( millet). Ούτε φρούτο, ούτε λαχανικό. Χτες τους είχα βάλει βιταμίνες στο νερό ( multivit). Τα σποράκια αυτά δεν έχουν καθόλου μπισκοτάκια, γι αυτόκαι τα προτιμώ. Τις πρώτες μέρες τρώγανε πιο πολύ τσαμπί. Τώρα τρώνε και σποράκια.
Οι πρώτες πρωινές κουτσουλιές ήταν με αίμα, μετά άλλαξα το χαρτί και παρακολούθησα. Άλλες δυο ή τρεις ήταν με λίγο αίμα, μετά οι υπόλοιπες κανονικές. Θα δω και αύριο το πρωί τι γίνεται και ενημερώνω.

----------


## jk21

περιεργο ..... τα υγρα παντως ειναι καθαρα ... το χρωμα  κοκκινο εντονο  , που δειχνει οτι αν ειναι αιμα ,ειναι πολυ κοντα στην εξοδο του εντερου αλλιως θα ειχε σκουρηνει

----------


## Cristina

Για αιμορροΐδες μου έλεγε ο άνδρας μου το πρωί   :: 
Πιστεύω να τα πρόλαβα, ότι και να ναι! Θα βγάλω αύριο και τις κοιλιές. Την Παρασκευή που τα κοίταξα δεν είδα κάτι ( απ' αυτά που έχω μάθει απο σας, κύριε Δημήτρη, μεχρι τωρα ).Το συκωτάκι δεν ήταν μεγάλο όπως στο άλλο πουλί που αρρώστησε πριν, ούτε το έντερο ερεθισμένο. Μόνο λίγο μερούλες τις έβλεπα τις κουτσουλιές , όχι όμως διάρροια.
Το ξανασκέφτηκα και θυμήθηκα πως έχουν και άμμο με όστρακα. Να τα ενοχλήσει τίποτα κανένα όστρακο που δεν χωνεύεται;

----------


## jk21

να την βγαλεις προσωρινα και να μας βγαλεις φωτο την αμμο τη συγκεκριμενη .Την λευκη ή τριμμενα οστρακα σκουρα;

----------


## Cristina

Αυτή είναι πιο σκούρα. Είναι vitakraft και είναι σε σακούλα. Αύριο θα βγάλω φωτο.

----------


## Cristina

καλησπέρα! αυτή είναι η αμμος, που δεν νομιζω να πειραζει.  αυτό το λεω γιατι στις φωτογραφιες που εβγαλα τις κοιλιες, δεν μου αρεσει τι βλεπω

αυτές είναι οι κουτσουλιες οι σημερινες, κύκλωσα τις λιγες που ειχαν αιμα (δεν φαινεται καλα το χρωμα τους, ειχαν βγει το πρωι)

 
και οι περισσοτερες είναι ετσι


αυτές είναι οι φωτο από την θυληκια


και αυτές από το αρσενικο.


ιδεα μου είναι ή βλεπω το εντερο ερεθισμένο ;

----------


## Cristina

Οι κοιλιές δεν είναι πρησμένες, αλλά είναι διαφορετικές απο την Παρασκευή που τις είδα.

----------


## jk21

για την αμμο  ... χαλαζιακη σημαινει πυριτιο ... εχω διαβασει οτι δεν απορροφαται σαν το ασβεστιο  .δεν θα την εδινα , παρα μονο σαν υποστρωμα που δεν εχουν επαφη τα πουλια 


υπαρχει σε εναρξη ερεθισμος δεξια αριστερα απο το κεντρο δυο κοκκινωπα εντερακια απο πανω προς τα κατω 


δωσε σε πρωτη φαση μονο gentamicina και θα δουμε

----------


## Cristina

Πόσες μέρες να δώσω gentamicina;
Τι γίνεται με αυτό το μικρόβιο ή ότι είναι; φέτος έγινε χαμός! Και το περίεργο είναι ότι είναι καινούργια πουλάκια της ίδιας ράτσας απο διαφορετικές πηγές και έχουν το ίδιο πράγμα; 
Πάντα είχα στο κλουβί ένα κουπάκι με λευκή άμμο σε όλα τα πουλιά εκτός στους παπαγάλους. Τώρα για πρώτη φορά τους έβαλα αυτήν, πριν καμία εβδομάδα. Ούτε η λευκής κάνει;

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα οσο κανενας κυριως μεγαλος εκτροφεας που ειχε θανατους ,δεν το εψαξε με νεκροψιες ή μαλλον δεν μαθαμε κατι τετοιο  ,δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε  ....

περι γκριτ  ...  http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1835&aid=2652




> *Types of grit*When discussing grit, it is important to realize there are actually two types: soluble and insoluble. Soluble forms of grit include cuttlebone, oyster shell, limestone, and gypsum. Soluble grit is dissolved by acids as it passes through the bird's digestive system, therefore there is little danger of it accumulating in the digestive system or causing an obstruction. Because it dissolves, it does little to aid in the digestion of whole seeds. It does, however, serve as a source of calcium and other minerals.
> *Insoluble grit is generally in the form of silica*, and may range in size from sand to small pebbles. Insoluble grit remains in the gizzard and is thought to aid in the mechanical breakdown of food.





> No evidence suggests that the provision of insoluble grit in the canary diet has any benefit and oversupplementation may lead to health problems.

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ, κύριε Δημήτρη! Θα τα παρακολουθήσω και ενημερώνω αν υπάρχουν αλλαγές.

----------


## kostas karderines

Χριστίνα πως πάνε τα πουλάκια?

----------


## Cristina

Καλά θα έλεγα ότι είναι. Το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι κάποιες κουτσουλιές που κάνουν το πρωί, όχι την πρώτη που είναι πιο μεγάλη. Είναι μικρές, δυο μόνο και έχουν αίμα. Οι υπόλοιπες είναι φυσιολογικές θα έλεγα, μικρούλες, όχι μερούλες.
Έσπασα το κεφάλι μου σήμερα με το ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο. Τι στα ελληνικά, αγγλικά... Τι για salmonella, campylobacter,clostridium..κοκκιδια...τα πουλάκια είναι πολυ ενεργετικα, τρώνε. Κάτι άλλο δεν δείχνουν...τι να πω.. Προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι και σε μας στους ανθρώπους πως αντιδράο οργανισμός μετά την θεραπεία με δυνατά φάρμακα...μήπωςαυτο το λίγο αιματακι είναι αποτέλεσμα φαρμάκου ή ασθενείας;... Θα δω και αύριο πως θα είναι και βλέπω...

----------


## Cristina

Αυτή είναι που έχει αίμα.


Και αυτές οι υπόλοιπες.. Οι κανονικές.

----------


## jk21

Βγαλε φωτο την αμαρα του πουλιου ..... και μια φωτο το μιγμα σπορων 

πολυ περιεργο ....

----------


## Cristina

Τα σπόρια
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...qfzms.jpg.html
Τα πουλάκια αύριο, αν και πρέπει να είναι ο αρσενικός. Το παρακολούθησα  σήμερα το πρωί και αυτός είναι ο υπεύθυνος...θα βγάλω και το κορίτσι.
Όντως πολύ περίεργο...να είναι κάτι της ράτσας; Φαίνεται όμως αίμα...δυσκοιλιότητα; αιμορροΐδες; Αν ήταν άνθρωπος κάτι τέτοιο θα λέγαμε..ή στην χειρότερη πολύποδες..

----------


## jk21

εννοειται αυριο τα πουλια !  πραγματι υπαρχει καποια φλεγμονη μαλλον για αγνωστο λογο  ....

----------


## Cristina

Να δω πως πάνε και τις επόμενες μέρες και από βδομάδα θα πάω δείγμα για ανάλυση.

----------


## Pidgey

Εμένα όταν είχε κολλήσει μια φορά η ποτιστρα με τη μπίλια, το πρωί είχα δει αίμα στις πρωινές κουτσουλιες καθώς είχαν να πιουν νερό απο το προηγούμενο βράδυ που τους είχα αλλάξει την ποτιστρα.

Μήπως και σένα ωφειλεται στο ότι μένουν αρκετές ώρες χωρίς νερό φυσιολογικά από το βράδυ και έχουν μία παραπάνω ευαισθησία;

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα, Νίκο! Είναι πιθανόν και αυτό που λες, είναι μια εξήγηση στο μυστήριο αυτό. Συνήθως οι κουτσουλιές της ημέρας είναι μικρές, πολύ μικρές σε σχέση με τις πρωινές. Απο χτες το απόγευμα τους είχα βάλει κεφιρ στο νερό ( 5μλ στα 100μλ νερού). Πάλι τα ίδια είχαμε: η πρώτη κουτσουλιά φυσιολογική και οι δεύτερη και πιθανών και τρίτη με αίμα, αλλά πολύ μικρές. Αν θα μπορούσα να κάνω σύγκριση με εμάς τους ανθρώπους, θα έλεγα ότι είναι όπως στην περίπτωση των αιμορροΐδων, ραγάδας. 
Δεν τα έπιασα σήμερα γιατί ήθελα να δω πιο απο τα δυο κάνει αυτές τις κουτσουλιές. Μετά που τα χώρισα κάνανε και τα δυο κανονικές κουτσουλιές. Αύριο το πρωί αμέσως που θα τα ξεσκεπάσω θα χωρίσω το κλουβί.
Αυτό είναι το ζευγάρι που αγορασα τώρα τελευταία. Το άλλο πουλάκι που είναι της ίδιας ράτσας και το πήρα πριν ένα μήνα, είχε και αυτό το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τις κουτσουλιές. Είχε πάρει και αυτό την ίδια θεραπεία με gentamicina, baycox και κονακιον και έκανε και αυτό μετά την θεραπεία αυτές τις μικρές κουτσουλιές με αίμα. Απο χτες το πρωί κάνει κανονικές. Λέω να το δω και αύριο το πρωί πως πάνε, μήπως είναι και κανένα μικρό ερεθισμό στο εντερακι και περνάει με τον χρόνο. Δεν θέλω να τα πιάσω πολύ, ήδη με φοβούνται τόσο που τα λυπάμαι.

----------


## Cristina

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...xzs4q.jpg.html
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...f3rz6.jpg.html








Αυτές είναι οι δυο πρωινές.












http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...vg7am.jpg.html
Αυτές οι επόμενες, σε ένα μισάωρο περίπου.
Και αυτές οι υπόλοιπες τις ημέρας ( είναι από σημείο που συχνάζουν πολύ)




http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...gyfpz.jpg.html

----------


## jk21

οι πρωτες ειναι οκ 


αυτη μονο εχει θεμα

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, κύριε Δημήτρη! Λέω και αύριο να δω τι γίνεται. Μήπως περνάει όπως στο πρώτο πουλάκι που σώσαμε πριν 3 εβδομάδες.
Ποτίστρα με μπίλια δεν έχω, τα βλέπω να πίνουν νερό.
Η πρώτη κουτσουλιά που είναι πιο πράσινη είναι πρώτη φορά που βγαίνει έτσι, άλλες φορές ήταν πιο καφετί. Μήπως βοηθάει και το κεφιρ...θα δούμε!

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα τα πουλάκια μου μού κάνανε ένα ωραίο δώρο! Κανονικές κουτσουλιές! Ούτε μία με αίμα! Μια μου φαινόταν πιο πορτοκαλο-κεραμιδί. Μου έφυγε ένα βάρος! Θα τα παρακολουθήσω και τις επόμενες μέρες. Σήμερα τα κέρασα με φρέσκια αυγοτροφη με σπιρουλινα και γύρη, τα έβγαλα και έξω στον ήλιο , κάνανε μπανακι.

----------


## jk21

με σπιρουλινα και γυρη ομως φουλ στις φυσικες χρωστικες , ισως να μην εχουμε σαφη ενδειξη του πως παει ,αν αυριο κανει καποια πιο χρωματιστη  ...

----------


## Cristina

Γύρη έβαλα σε αυτά 5-6 κόκκους  και σπιρουλινα 1/4 κουταλιού και λιγότερο. Αύριο δεν βάζω φυσικά και θα δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες. Έβαλα και φύτρες που τις φάγανε με ευχαρίστηση, σε σκεση με τα άλλα.

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα! Ούτε σήμερα είχαν κάτι οι κουτσουλιές.
Την ποσότητα σπιρουλινας που ανάφερα χτες ήταν για όλη την ποσότητα αυγοτροφης που έκανα. Έβαλα λίγο να την συνηθίζουν, μήπως και δεν αρέσει.

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα! Ούτε σήμερα είχαν κάτι οι κουτσουλιές.
Την ποσότητα σπιρουλινας που ανάφερα χτες ήταν για όλη την ποσότητα αυγοτροφης που έκανα. Έβαλα λίγο να την συνηθίζουν, μήπως και δεν αρέσει.

----------


## Cristina

Τζάμπα χάρηκα μου φαίνεται....σήμερα είδα το πρωί μια μικρή κουτσουλιά απο την θηλυκιά με αίμα...  :sad: 
Σήμερα οργανώθηκα με επιπλέον φάρμακα. Consumix και esb 3 . Τι να δώσω άλλο;

----------


## jk21

Να δουμε πρωτα ξανα το πουλακι απο κατω; 

Κεφιρ εκτος απο εκεινη την ημερα ,ξαναδωσες;

----------


## Cristina

Μόνο δυο μέρες έδωσα τότε κεφιρ.

----------


## Cristina

Αυτή είναι η κουτσουλιά
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0
Αυτή η κοιλιά της θηλυκιάς
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=4
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=3

Αυτή του αρσενικού, που βλέπω λίγο το συκωτάκι πιο μεγάλο .
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=2
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=1

----------


## jk21

ο αρσενικος εχει απλα μια κοκκινιλα αριστερα ,που μπορει αν ειναι και ο φωτισμος στο δερμα ... το συκωτι δεν φαινεται 

η θηλυκια ειναι οκ στην κοιλια 

η κουτσουλια νομιζω εχει ενα αχωνευστο σπορακι μεσα 

Γνωμη μου ειναι αν τα πουλια ειναι κινητικα ,να μη δωσει φαρμακο τουλαχιστον σε αυτη τη φαση .Μπορει να ηταν τυχαιο ,αλλα δωσε ενα πενθημερο κεφιρ  διαλυμενο μεσα σε χαμομηλι αντι νερου

----------


## Cristina

Τα πουλιά είναι σούπερ κινητικά! Απολύτως φυσιολογικά! Το κοκκινακι που φαίνεται είναι από τον φωτισμό όντως. Και τρώνε!!! Τι αυγοτροφη, τι φύτρες!!! Τα πάντα!
Θα βάλω κεφιρ, αλλά σκεφτόμουν να βάλω και muta vit. Να περιμένω καλύτερα τις 5 μέρες του κεφιρ και μετά να δώσω;

----------


## jk21

Ναι καλυτερα  

θα ηθελα ομως μονο σπορους  αν γινεται

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, ναι. Φυσικά!

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη μέρα μετά από τις 5 μέρες που πήραν αντί για νερό κεφιρ μέσα σε χαμομήλι. Παρακολούθησα τις κουτσουλιές και κάποιες φορές είδα μια μόνο, άλλες μέρες τίποτα. Μυστήριο ... Μένει να παρακολουθήσω στην συνέχεια να δω αν αλλάζει κάτι. Στα ξένα site δεν βρίσκω κάτι τέτοιο σχετικά με αυτή την ράτσα.

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, μάλλον βρήκα την ρίζα του κακού! Εχτές το πρωί παρατήρησα την πρώτη κουτσουλιά της θηλυκιάς και είδα ένα κομμάτι απο όστρακο αχώνευτο . Είναι σχετικά μεγάλο αν σκεφτώ τι εντερακι έχει το πουλί. 
Τα όστρακα κανονικά δεν διαλύονται με τα οξέα του στομάχου;

[URL=http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/Atudorei_Cristina_Elena/media/Mobile%20Uploads/WP_20160416_001_zps7tcpnxmg.jpg.html][/URL]


Είναι το μικρό κομματάκι που φαίνεται κιτρινωπό, αριστερά.

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα ειναι παμπολλες οι φοερες που εχω γραψει οτι ειμαι αρνητικος στη χρηση grit ..... Βασικα με ανησυχει το οτι πιθανον να εχει και πολλα αλλα στο στομαχι του

----------


## Cristina

Αν τα βάλω σε γουδί και τα κάνω όσο γίνεται πιο μικρά, κάνω κάτι καλό ή τζάμπα τον κόπο;
Η μόνη μου ανησυχία είναι αν μπορούν να ζούνε και χωρίς άμμος ή οστρακα...αν δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικά( που λένε ότι η άμμος βοηθάει στην πέψη). 
Εσείς δεν βάζετε καθόλου;

----------


## jk21

Ποτε !!!!

οταν ο προλοβος και ο προστομαχος λειτουργουν (ο πρωτος αν δεν εχει προσβληθει απο candida , ο δευτερος απο megabacteria ) τοτε δεν μενει ουτε δειγμα σπορου αχωνευτου

----------


## Cristina

Κατανοητό! Ευχαριστώ,κ. Δημήτρη!!

----------

